# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος στην Κάσο

## moross

Προσαραξη στην Κασο πριν λιγο αναφερουν τα site.

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2264089

----------


## mastrokostas

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...ona-tis-kasou/

Αυτο αναφερουν και εδω !!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι καπεναιοι ειχαν εκφρασει παμπολλες αντιρρησεις για την επεκταση του κυματοθραυστη που εγινε το 2010, επιμενοντας οτι θα εκλεινε το λιμανι κανοντας το παγιδα, ειδικα στις πολυ δυνατες σοροκαδες στις οποιες ο ανεμος ειναι ιδιαιτερα ενισχυμενος-καταβατικος απο τις πλαγιες της Κασου και η κατευθυνση του ειναι η χειροτερη δυνατη. 

Η τρανταχτη επιβεβαιωση των ανησυχιων τους ηρθε απο αυτα τα δυο περιστατικα μεσα σε τρια χρονια στα οποια τα πλοια ακουμπησαν στην εν λογω επεκταση του κυματοθραυστη με πολυ δυνατη σοροκαδα. 

Ακομα και με τελειο φουνταρισμα, ακομα και με εξαιρετικη μαεστρια, αν η αγκυρα ξεσυρει απο τη δυναμη της φυσης τα περιθωρια ειναι παρα πολυ μικρα λογω της στερησης ζωτικου χωρου.

Εδω ενα βιντεο απο τη Ροδιακη για να ακουσετε τον αερα...




ΥΓ: Ειδα οτι οσο εγραφα εγινε καταλληλο θεμα, οποιος μπορει ας μεταφερει εκει το ποστ.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι δυστυχώς ακόμα προσαραγμένο στα βράχια του λιμενοβραχίονα... Η κατεύθυνση της πλώρης σύμφωνα με το Marinetraffic ήταν προς τα βράχια κατά την ώρα της πρόσκρουσης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο marinetraffic φαινεται το ρυμουλκο Armadores I να εχει προοσισμο την Κασο.

Αναχωρησε απο Μυκονο στις 1:00 και ταξιδευει με 10 κομβους. Σε περιπου 12.5 ωρες απο τωρα θα ειναι στην Κασο, δηλαδη γυρω στις 17:30.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ εκείνο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ........γιατί να φύγει ρυμουλκό από τη Μύκονο για να πάει στην Κάσο και να μην έφευγε ένα από Ηράκλειο ή Ρόδο που ήταν πιο κοντά.
Ευτυχώς που δεν υπάρχουν τραυματισμοί.

----------


## Christoforou

http://www.rodiaki.gr/article/306566...eo-fwtografies

???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να δουμε και τι ζημιες εχουν γινει..... απο την φωτια του Ιεραπετρα και μετα η ακτοπλοια εχει μειον περιπου 10 βαπορια ή απο ζημιες ή απο οικονομικης φυσης προβληματα

----------


## mastrokostas

Το λιμάνι αυτό είναι παγίδα για κάθε βαπόρι ! Ρωτήστε τους καπεταναίους που έχουν κάνει αυτήν την γραμμή !πόσο μάλλον με βαπόρια που είναι δύσκολα στην μανούβρα !Όλα δουλεύουν Άγκυρα για να γυρίσουν την πλώρη προς την μπούκα , διότι είναι πολύ κοντά ο κυματοθραύστης με τον ντοκο ,και δεν υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος για να γυρίσει το βαπόρι !Στο δέσε, με νοτιάδες ,πρέπει να πιάσεις  αμέσως κάβο, διαφορετικά σε πέταξε έξω ,και στο φεύγα πρέπει να έχεις γρήγορη μπόμπα να γυρίσεις γρηγορα!Αλλιως πηγες απεναντι !

----------


## emmanouil

Στο ιδιο σημειο με το Πρεβελης

----------


## Amorgos66

....o Αρμαδώρος,που ξεκινησε απο Μυκονο για Κασο και αφού πάλεψε ώρες με τη σοροκάδα,για αγνωστο λόγο φαίνεται να έκανε αναστροφη πορειας γύρω στις 15.55 ....!!! :Bi Polo:

----------


## Amorgos66

> Στο marinetraffic φαινεται το ρυμουλκο Armadores I να εχει προοσισμο την Κασο.
> 
> Αναχωρησε απο Μυκονο στις 1:00 και ταξιδευει με 10 κομβους. Σε περιπου 12.5 ωρες απο τωρα θα ειναι στην Κασο, δηλαδη γυρω στις 17:30.


...κι όμως έκανε αναστροφη....!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Απο φωτο που κυκλοφορουν δειχνει το βαπορι να εχει πεσει εξω στην μπουκα του λιμανιου και οχι μεσα ! Ετσι ειναι ρε παιδια εγω δεν ειδα καλα?

----------


## gioannis13

> ...κι όμως έκανε αναστροφη....!!!


\\

Για γελια και για κλαματα η κατασταση,μαλλον λογω καιρου το ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ πριν λιγο 17:30 απαγγιασε (και πολυ καλα εκανε ο συναδελφος) στη νησιδα Συρνα 57 μιλια Βορεια απο την Κασο.Τι να πει κανεις για την οργανωση και για ολη την ταλαιπωρια κοσμου-πληρωματος-πλοιου !!! (η σκεψη μου στον Cpt Δημητρη !)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Απο φωτο που κυκλοφορουν δειχνει το βαπορι να  εχει πεσει εξω στην μπουκα του λιμανιου και οχι μεσα ! Ετσι ειναι ρε  παιδια εγω δεν ειδα καλα?



Το βαπορι εχει προσαραξει απο τη μεσα πλευρα του κυματοθραυστη, στο τμημα που προστεθηκε το 2010, κοντα στην εισοδο-εξοδο του λιμανιου, στο φαρο. Ειναι αυτο ακριβως το σημειο που οι καπεταναιοι ελεγαν οτι δεν επρεπε να μπει γιατι θα εκλεινε το λιμανι.

Σε δηλωσεις του καπεταν Δημητρη ακουσα, οτι λιγο πριν μπουν στο λιμανι ειχαν σοροκαδα 25-30 κομβων η οποια κατα τη διαρκεια της μανουβρας ανεβηκε στους 55-60 κομβους. Απο τοτε ο καιρος συνεχεια ετσι και συμφωνα με το δελτιο θα γινει ακομα χειροτερος... Μπηκε κανονικα ξεκινησε τη δεξια στροφη αλλα δεν του βγηκε. Λογικα στη συνεχεια προσπαθησε να βγει απο το λιμανι αλλα δεν προλαβε την ταχυτατη παραλληλη μετατοπιση, γι'αυτο και το βαπορι ειναι κοντα στην ειδοσο-εξοδο.

Οσον αφορα το ρυμουλκο αρχικα περασε τη Συρνα και κατεβαινε προς Κασο αλλα με πολυ μειωμενη ταχυτητα, μαλλον θα εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα, κατοπιν γυρισε πισω και απαγκιασε στη Συρνα.

----------


## gpap2006

Μέχρι αύριο βράδυ δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει ο καιρός. Ο κόσμος παραμένουν στο καράβι μη μπορώντας να κάνουν κάτι άλλο και τα νησιά είναι ήδη 8 ημέρες χωρίς εφοδιασμό δια θαλάσσης...Πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει και στη γραμμή Κυθήρων αύριο αν και εκει ίσως στείλουν τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ προσωρινά.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Το βαπορι εχει προσαραξει απο τη μεσα πλευρα του κυματοθραυστη, στο τμημα που προστεθηκε το 2010, κοντα στην εισοδο-εξοδο του λιμανιου, στο φαρο. Ειναι αυτο ακριβως το σημειο που οι καπεταναιοι ελεγαν οτι δεν επρεπε να μπει γιατι θα εκλεινε το λιμανι.
> 
> Σε δηλωσεις του καπεταν Δημητρη ακουσα, οτι λιγο πριν μπουν στο λιμανι ειχαν σοροκαδα 25-30 κομβων η οποια κατα τη διαρκεια της μανουβρας ανεβηκε στους 55-60 κομβους. Απο τοτε ο καιρος συνεχεια ετσι και συμφωνα με το δελτιο θα γινει ακομα χειροτερος... Μπηκε κανονικα ξεκινησε τη δεξια στροφη αλλα δεν του βγηκε. Λογικα στη συνεχεια προσπαθησε να βγει απο το λιμανι αλλα δεν προλαβε την ταχυτατη παραλληλη μετατοπιση, γι'αυτο και το βαπορι ειναι κοντα στην ειδοσο-εξοδο.
> 
> Οσον αφορα το ρυμουλκο αρχικα περασε τη Συρνα και κατεβαινε προς Κασο αλλα με πολυ μειωμενη ταχυτητα, μαλλον θα εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα, κατοπιν γυρισε πισω και απαγκιασε στη Συρνα.


....δε στάθηκε ούτε κει...!!

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ρυμουλκο γυριζει πισω

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ρυμουλκο γυριζει πισω


Απ οτι εμαθα εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα ,και μεχρι εκει που εφτασαν ειναι θαυμα ! Οσοι ξερουν απο εκεινα τα μερη καταλαβαινουν οτι αυτος ο καιρος δεν παλεύεται ! 
 !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας ευχηθούμε να λήξει το συντομότερο δυνατό η περιπέτεια αυτή τόσο για το πλήρωμα όσο και για το πλοίο. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχει ζημιές κάτω απ' την ίσαλο. 





> Μέχρι αύριο βράδυ δεν φαίνεται να πέφτει ο καιρός. Ο κόσμος παραμένουν στο καράβι μη μπορώντας να κάνουν κάτι άλλο και τα νησιά είναι ήδη 8 ημέρες χωρίς εφοδιασμό δια θαλάσσης...Πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει και στη γραμμή Κυθήρων αύριο αν και εκει ίσως στείλουν τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ προσωρινά.


Τα Κύθηρα δεν έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα ανεφοδιασμού, καθώς έχει επανέλθει το Πορφυρούσα κι αν θυμάμαι καλά αύριο το απόγευμα έχει δρομολόγιο και το Τάλως.

----------


## redhell

> ...Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχει ζημιές κάτω απ' την ίσαλο. ...


Το πλοίο με όλο αυτόν τον χαμό δεν είναι σε καμιά αμμουδιά. Με τιμόνι και έλικες είναι στα βράχια. Η πλώρη είναι πολύ πιο έξω. Δεξαμενη σίγουρα μετά είναι η δικιά μου άποψη. Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι το Πρέβελης έτοιμο..

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το πλοίο, το πλήρωμα και τον Πλοίαρχο. Τα λιμάνια αυτά κατασκευάζονται μόνο και μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουν εταιρικούς σκοπούς και πολιτικά συμφέροντα όπως και της Τήνου, της Καλύμνου κ.α. Οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες θα πρέπει να μην επιτρέπουν αυτές τις κακοτεχνίες και όχι το μπαλάκι να το πετάμε στον Πλοίαρχο. Ο Κορνάρος έχει καλή μανούβρα, ο Πλοίαρχος του πεπειραμένος γνώστης της γραμμής. Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα ο παράγων λάθος αλλά όταν έχεις την φύση και τις κακοτεχνίες απέναντι σου τότε σου αφαιρούν το κάθε δικαίωμα λάθους (που θεωρώ ότι δεν υπήρξε). Είναι απαράδεκτο να υπάρχουν λιμάνια με τους όρους "μπήκες, δεν έπιασες, το έκατσες" στην σημερινή εποχή. Όσο ο νόμος αναφέρει ότι για να πάρεις την επιδότηση θα πρέπει να πάρεις την σφραγίδα από το λιμεναρχείο τότε οι εταιρίες θα πιέζουν τους Πλοιάρχους να πιάνουν και με 100 κόμβους άνεμο...

----------


## dionisos

> Κρίμα για το πλοίο, το πλήρωμα και τον Πλοίαρχο. Τα λιμάνια αυτά κατασκευάζονται μόνο και μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουν εταιρικούς σκοπούς και πολιτικά συμφέροντα όπως και της Τήνου, της Καλύμνου κ.α. Οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες θα πρέπει να μην επιτρέπουν αυτές τις κακοτεχνίες και όχι το μπαλάκι να το πετάμε στον Πλοίαρχο. Ο Κορνάρος έχει καλή μανούβρα, ο Πλοίαρχος του πεπειραμένος γνώστης της γραμμής. Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα ο παράγων λάθος αλλά όταν έχεις την φύση και τις κακοτεχνίες απέναντι σου τότε σου αφαιρούν το κάθε δικαίωμα λάθους (που θεωρώ ότι δεν υπήρξε). Είναι απαράδεκτο να υπάρχουν λιμάνια με τους όρους "μπήκες, δεν έπιασες, το έκατσες" στην σημερινή εποχή. Όσο ο νόμος αναφέρει ότι για να πάρεις την επιδότηση θα πρέπει να πάρεις την σφραγίδα από το λιμεναρχείο τότε οι εταιρίες θα πιέζουν τους Πλοιάρχους να πιάνουν και με 100 κόμβους άνεμο...


 Πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα που αναφερεις φιλε Αποστολη. Εχουν καταντησει οι Πλοιαρχοι να πιανουν σε οποιο λιμανι καρμανιολα και δυστυχως ειναι πολλα για να εξυπηρετησουν τον κοσμο και στο τελος ακουνε και κουβεντες απο πανω οταν παει κατι στραβα

----------


## Amorgos66

> Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ρυμουλκο γυριζει πισω


...θα ποδίσει στην Αστυπάλαια...!!

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ: Συνεχίζεται η ταλαιπωρία... Στην Αστυπάλαια το ρυμουλκό ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ Ι*

----------


## Amorgos66

> *ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ: Συνεχίζεται η ταλαιπωρία... Στην Αστυπάλαια το ρυμουλκό ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ Ι*


...με άλλα λόγια,αύριο βράδυ και βλέπουμε....!!!....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι απιστευτο οτι ο καιρος δεν εχει πεσει καθολου ουτε τωρα, 36 ωρες μετα. Μεσα στο λιμανι εχει 55-60 κομβους σχεδον συνεχεια μιας και η σοροκαδα ενισχυεται τοπικα απο τα αποτομα βουνα της Κασου. 

Μαλιστα σε συνομιλια μου με καποιον που ο πεθερος του ειναι στην Κασο μου ειπε οτι οντως με το που εμπαινε το βαπορι αρχισε να χαλαει ο θεος τον κοσμο και απο τοτε δεν επεσε ποτε ο ανεμος. Πριν μπει ειχε αρκετο αερα αλλα διαχειρισιμο περιπου το μισο.

Στο πελαγος συμφωνα με την προγνωση αυτη τη στιγμη εχει 8-9 μποφορ, περιπου 40-46 κομβους και θα τον κρατησει μεχρι το απογευμα.

----------


## Amorgos66

...το σηριαλ συνεχίζεται...!!...ο Αρμαδώρος κατά τις 11.30 πήγε να ξεμυτήσει από την Αστυπάλαια,...αλλά συντομα έφαγε stop από τον καιρό ,....τα μαζεψε και επιστρεφει...!!... :Sour:

----------


## moross

Aκουσα τον πλοιαρχο το πρωι στο Mega να λεει οτι οπωσδηποτε το ρυμουλκο θα ειναι εκει το απογευμα και θα ξεκολλησει το πλοιο. Μαλλον επεσε εξω, οπως και χθες .....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βιντεο απο σημερα το πρωι.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203307321075671


Βιντεο απο χθες το μεσημερι.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203301882139701


Απιστευτος αερας

----------


## mastrokostas

Για το ρυμουλκό θα είναι ζόρικα και όταν πέσει ο αέρας !η θάλασσα δουλεύει εκεί κάτω και μετά τον καιρό !

----------


## moross

H εταιρεια μετα το ναυαγιο του Norman Atlantic αποδεικνυεται για αλλη μια φορα ανικανη να διαχειριστει την κριση με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα. Ανευθυνοτητα στο μεγιστο βαθμο. Οι ανθρωποι στο πλοιο μονοι τους χωρις καμμια βοηθεια της εταιρειας, χωρις κανενας εκπροσωπος να εχει φτασει στο νησι.
Και χωρις να ειναι ικανη να στειλει ενα μεγαλυτερο ρυμουλκο απο τον Πειραια, ή απο οπου αλλου να λυσει το προβλημα.
Δηλαδη αν δεν πεσει ο καιρος παμε για 7ημερη κρουαζιερα με το Κορναρος. Με παιδια και γυναικες μεσα στο πλοιο που εχουν εξαντληθει και ηλικιωμενους που χρειαζονται βοηθεια. Κριμα εν ετει 2015 να υπαρχουν τετοιες εταιρειες που λειτουργουν ανευθυνα και παιρνουν και τις επιδοτησεις απο το κρατος.
Ελπιζω να υπάρξει ενα μεγαλο προστιμο για το θεμα.
Επισης δεν βλεπω πουθενα το ΥΕΝ να παρεμβαινει. Μαλλον τους εχει παρει ο υπνος ή χαιρονται ακομα για τις νεες καρεκλες που ανελαβαν.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όλα σε αυτή τη ζωή γίνονται ''θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος'' τί να κάνουμε τώρα. Αν για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών αλλά και του πληρώματος του ρυμουλκού πρέπει να περάσει 1 εβδομάδα (αν ο καιρός είναι ακατάλληλος) τότε ναι...κρουαζιέρα 7ήμερη. Έλεος!!!!!

----------


## moross

> Όλα σε αυτή τη ζωή γίνονται ''θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος'' τί να κάνουμε τώρα. Αν για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών αλλά και του πληρώματος του ρυμουλκού πρέπει να περάσει 1 εβδομάδα (αν ο καιρός είναι ακατάλληλος) τότε ναι...κρουαζιέρα 7ήμερη. Έλεος!!!!!


Δηλαδη αν  το πλοιο ειχε προσαραξει απο την εξω πλευρα και χτυπαγε στα βραχια, θα περιμενανε ποτε θα ερθει το ρυμουλκο απο την Μυκονο ή θα ειχε γινει κατι αλλο και θα ειχε τελειωσει το θεμα ?
Επισης με ολο το σεβασμο το "θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος" πολλες φορες ειναι η καλυτερη δικαιολογια για να καλυφθουν λαθη, παραλειψεις και ανευθυνες συμπεριφορες.
Υπάρχουν και μεγαλυτερα ρυμουλκα διαθεσιμα, ας πληρωσει κατι παραπανω η εταιρεια να στειλει καποιο να λυσει το θεμα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

αν για το πλοιο υπήρχε αμεσος κίνδυνος ή είχε εισροή υδάτων τον κόσμο θα τον ειχαν βγάλει και με τα ίδια τα σωστικά του πλοίου με οποιο ρίσκο εχει αυτο με τετοιες καιρικες συνθηκες.απο την στιγμη που το πλοιο δεν διατρεχει κανεναν αμεσο κινδυνο προτιμουν να περιμενουν ρυμουλκο για να κατεβει ο κοσμος με απολυτη ασφααλεια.τωρα το γιατι δεν παιρνουν καποιο ρυμουλκο απο πιο κοντινο λιμανι ενας θεος το ξερει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η επιλογή ρυμουλκού δεν γίνετε μόνο με ποιο ειναι ποιο κοντά ! Εκτός απο το κόστος ,η ιπποδύναμη ειναι ένας καθοριστικός παράγοντας ! Τωρα αν υπάρχει κοντά μεγάλο ρυμουλκό και δεν εχει ζητηθεί η βοήθεια του ......ναι υπάρχει θέμα συζήτησης  .αν οχι ,τζάμπα το συζητάμε ! Και τελος θέλω να πω οτι εδω εχουμε ένα ατύχημα ! Οπότε η προτεραιότητα ειναι η ασφάλεια των επιβατών και οχι η άνεση τους !

----------


## Hlektrologos.ath

Να ρωτησω και εγω σαν ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος... Ποσους τονους ελκτηκη δυναμη εχει ενα Ρυμουλκο.
Και κατι ακομα ισως ειναι χαζομαρα ποσα μετρα ειναι απο την πλωρη του μεχρι τη προβλητα? ειδα ενα video το οποιο δεν εδειχνε να ειναι και πολυ μακρυα. (Αυτο με την βάρκα που ειναι σε προηγουμενο ποστ) 
Ευχαριστω..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με τη Ροδιακη η ζημια δεν ειναι μεγαλη.

Εχει στραβωσει το ενα φτερο της μιας προπελας, εικαζω της δεξιας, η οποια ειναι τετραφτερη.




> Ειδικότερα φαίνεται να έχει στραβώσει η μια από τις τρεις προπέλες του  σκάφους (και συγκεκριμένα το ένα φτερό της), γεγονός που επιβεβαιώνει  την εκτίμηση ότι η ζημιά δεν είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν ισχυει αυτο τοτε τι να πω...




> *Πριν από λίγο μέσα στο πλοίο μια ομάδα κρητικών επιβατών του  πλοίου προπηλάκισαν τον υπάλληλο στη ρεσεψιόν και τον απείλησαν πως «αν  δεν κατεβεί τώρα ο καπετάνιος θα σε αλυσοδέσουμε».* Μετά από  τρεις  ημέρες ο καπετάνιος εμφανίστηκε  μπροστά στους επιβάτες.
> 
>  Τότε  μίλησε στους επιβάτες οι οποίοι έχουν χάσει πλέον την υπομονή  τους από την τρίτη το βράδυ μέσα στο πλοίο στις 6.30 μμ που  επιβιβάστηκαν.
> 
>  Οι κάτοικοι της Κάσου έφεραν νωρίς το πρωί μπειμπιλινα τροφές, γιαουρτά, κρέμες, γάλατα, ψωμί και φάρμακα για τους ηλικιωμένους.
> 
> *Οι επιβάτες έδωσαν προθεσμία στον καπετάνιο μέχρι τις 18.00 σήμερα να  έχουν κατέβει απο το πλοίο επιτέλους, είναι ακριβώς στους κυματοθραυστες  και δεν μπορούν να τους βγάλουν.*
> 
>  Οι μαρτυρίες τους  συγκλονίζουν «Έλεος βοηθήστε κάποιος να μας μιλήσει να μας εξηγήσει, δεν  έχουμε να φάμε να κάνουμε ένα μπάνιο, υπάρχουν μικρά παιδιά εδώ. Πρέπει  να πνιγούμε για να μας βοηθήσουν, τι πράγματα είναι αυτά; Μας έχουν  σπάσει τα νεύρα εδώ μέσα, κοιμόμαστε στους καναπέδες και στις καρέκλες,  τα παιδιά κλαίνε, υποφέρουν»
> ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επιβατης του πλοιου ανεφερε στο facebook:




> Αναμενεται απο στιγμη σε στιγμη επιχειρηση αποκολλησης του Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος με ίδια μεσα, καθώς ο καιρός παρουσιάζει ύφεση

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο marinetraffic φαινεται να ξεκολλησε, μακαρι να αραξει...

----------


## gioannis13

19:45 μολις ειδα στο AIS κινηση,μαλλον παει στην προβλητα..................

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρεπει να αραξε, τελος καλο ολα καλα μαλλον.

----------


## Amorgos66

...επιτέλους ,...η εταιρία έβγαλε ανακοίνωση....!!!... :Mask: 


http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/pub...20150327el.pdf

----------


## leo85

Μόνο του ξεκόλλησε η είχε βοήθεια!!!!!!
Τέλος καλά όλα καλά.

----------


## Ilias 92

Με ίδια μεσα.

----------


## Hlektrologos.ath

Πανω που ειχα ρωτησει αν εινα δυνατο να ξεκολησει βιραροντας καβο η και βοηθωντας... εγινε!  :Smile:  Τελος καλο ολα καλα..!!! ασ πουμε και για κανενα κινο τωρα να κερδισω!  :Smile:

----------


## Christoforou

ΘΕΡΜΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ στο Kassos Princess του Γιώργου Μανούσου , στο  πλήρωμα του , στα καίκια του Γιώργου Καράγγιωλη και Γιάννη Φιλιππίδη ,  και σε όλους τους Κασιώτες που ρίσκαραν για να δέσει το πλοίου στο  λιμάνι και να πατήσει στεριά ο κόσμος ! Το ρυμουλκό ακόμα έρχεται ...
Βεβαίως μπράβο και στον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ, πλήρωμα και καπετάνιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ξεκόλλησε και όλα είναι καλά προφανώς με το πλοίο, συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του. Ήδη έπιασε Κάρπαθο και τώρα πάει για Χάλκη με 12,3 μίλια. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλο το πλήρωμα και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Christoforou

*Τι καταγγέλλει ο πλοίαρχος του "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" που προσάραξε στην Κάσο  * https://youtu.be/SgzDtGkSiDc

----------


## despo

> *Τι καταγγέλλει ο πλοίαρχος του "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" που προσάραξε στην Κάσο  * 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SgzDtGkSiDc


Το λέει καθαρά ο άνθρωπος - πήραν λεφτά απο την ΕΟΚ και το 'έργο' έπρεπε να γίνει ο κόσμος να χαλάσει. Είναι το ίδιο που πήρανε λεφτά απο την ΕΟΚ και πρέπει να φέρουν το τραμ να ... κόβει βόλτες στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου καπεταν Δημητρη. Εξαιρετικα γλυκος οπως παντα... 

Ειπε ακριβως αυτο που ισχυει μετα την επεκταση του κυματοθραυστη της Κασου και το ελεγε πολλα χρονια πριν, δεν αρχισε να το λεει τωρα.

Παρακατω το ανεμομετρο του βαποριου με αποθηκευμενη την μεγιστη τιμη του ανεμου, η οποια καταγραφηκε την ωρα της μανουβρας, 71.2 κομβοι...

Kornaros_anemometro_apo_ti_stigmi_tis_prosaraksis_25_3_2015.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το λέει καθαρά ο άνθρωπος - πήραν λεφτά απο την ΕΟΚ και το 'έργο' έπρεπε να γίνει ο κόσμος να χαλάσει. Είναι το ίδιο που πήρανε λεφτά απο την ΕΟΚ και πρέπει να φέρουν το τραμ να ... κόβει βόλτες στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Αλλα στον επιλογο ποιον ελεγαν τσοπανη, απειρο και ασχετο, καποιοι "επιστημονες" απο τα δυο νησια αυτες τις μερες; 

Το καπετανιο... Οχι αυτους που σχεδιασαν και αποπερατωσαν το εργο...

Για να ειμαι δικαιος, δεν το ειπαν ολοι, υπηρξαν και καποιοι που τον υποστηριξαν με σεβασμο και κατανοηση της καταστασης, ενω μετα απο αρκετη κουβεντα καποιοι που εκραζαν πειστηκαν.

----------

